# Intelligence and Loneliness



## Dr. Meme (May 10, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed a corrilation between level of intellegence and likelyhood of said person not being in a relationship? It seems like smart people never are able to find true love and dumb people who listen to top 40 and are generally dumbass as all hell are able to fuck whenever they want to. Why is this? Is there something inherent in intelligence that makes it so that people aren't willing to find you sexually or even emotionally attractive?

This thought came to me as i was listening to the fantastic record by indie legend Weezer known as "Pinkerton" in which a Harvard Graduate student can't find love, only cheap prostitutes and underaged japanese girls. This really got me thinking as to why someone as intellegent as River Cuomo (lead singer of weezer) wasn't able to find true love, despite being of high intellegence.

What are your thoughts, kiwis?


----------



## ZeCommissar (May 10, 2017)

Why? Well sex is a risky behavior, even if it's safe, and chances are dumb people aren't always practicing safe sex anyway. Intelligent people (especially intelligent women) are more selective of their partners.

In some parts of the modern western world a unwanted teen pregnancy not only carries stigma, but also can ruin the prospect of getting their careers if they have to focus on raising a child correctly. So intelligent people are less likely to take that risk.

People could also spend more time doing intellectual pursuits than socializing, which leads to having less social skills which would hamper a intelligent persons relationship seeking.

Of course as with everything this isn't set in stone, there are plenty of intelligent people that sleep around, and have many relationships take Albert Einstein for example.

I do agree they are less likely to have many relationships however.


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 10, 2017)

Dumb people hook up more because they literally jump into the arms of the first person who'll say yes to them, or they're dumb models who hook up based solely on looks.

Smarter people tend to gauge and wait to find someone worthy.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 10, 2017)

I was tested with an 130s IQ at age 7 and accepted into mensa. I have spent my entire adult life doing "menial" jobs with low confidence. I think life experience has a lot to do with that though. I love my parents, but they were not the best at teaching people to cope in the outside world.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> a Harvard Graduate student can't find love, only ...underaged japanese girls.



he sounds...so unlucky..?


----------



## Locksnap (May 10, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> I was tested with an 130s IQ at age 7 and accepted into mensa. I have spent my entire adult life doing "menial" jobs with low confidence. I think life experience has a lot to do with that though. I love my parents, but they were not the best at teaching people to cope in the outside world.


I was diagnosed with 150 IQ at age 5 and I've fucked over one hundred women and men who looked like women.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 10, 2017)

i know


BurningPewter said:


> I was tested with an 130s IQ at age 7 and accepted into mensa. I have spent my entire adult life doing "menial" jobs with low confidence. I think life experience has a lot to do with that though. I love my parents, but they were not the best at teaching people to cope in the outside world.


how you feel, i tested a 147 iq, but never tried out for mensa, because i was too busy with school and my keeping up with the relationship i had at the time with my ex. I'm glad i'm free from his awful grasp but his constant abuse made me feel like i wasn't good enought for mensa standards. I would like to try out again sometime in the future.


----------



## DuskEngine (May 10, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> I was diagnosed with 150 IQ at age 5 and I've fucked over one hundred women and men who looked like women.


I too know the pain of being too enlightened to consort with roasties


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 10, 2017)

I can't believe this thread is real and I am literally on kiwifarms.net at 5:17AM.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 10, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I can't believe this thread is real and I am literally on kiwifarms.net at 5:17AM.


^^^
why do cis women do this shit?
That brings me back to the topic, why are biowomen so unintellectual? None of them ever seem like they're interested in contributing to intelligent conversation. could this be a reason that intelligent people are getting into relationships less and less?


----------



## BurningPewter (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> why do cis women do this shit?



Because their Chakras spin with a whirlpool of feminine, emotion - driven energy.  Go read some David Deida, jeez!  You comment on Cis Women without reading the number one authority on them - David Deida?



Dr. Meme said:


> why are biowomen so unintellectual?



They are an ocean of swirling, female power - trying to fit male rationality on them is futile. Embrace your masculinity, jump in and swim in the ocean's waves.



Dr. Meme said:


> could this be a reason that intelligent people are getting into relationships less ?



Todays men have intelligence - some even have emotional intelligence - but they do not have the spiritual smarts to calmly float above the ebbs and flows of a woman's nature.  I repeat - DEIDA!

Go to your local bookstore now, slap your money down on the counter, and scream to the counter girl ,"I want David Deida!!! Bring me all your Deida books!"  If she looks at you blankly, just keep shouting so any men around get the message. "Deida now!  Deida! DEIDA!!!"


----------



## Jason Genova (May 10, 2017)

Simple answer: extroverts enjoy interacting with people more and as a result will naturally have more friendships and relationships on average than introverts, but despite their social ability they also tend to have smaller skulls, lower IQs, and less sapience than introverts.


----------



## Jason Genova (May 10, 2017)

Pointless Pedant said:


> You're dumb tards who need stop whining and rethink your lives.


Member Since:
Mar 24, 2017
Messages:
1,993


----------



## Faint taste of butter (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> It seems like smart people never are able to find true love and dumb people who listen to top 40 and are generally dumbass as all hell are able to fuck whenever they want to. Why is this?


Because they don' t spend all their free time lurking in internet forums and bragging about how smart they are, but go outside, meet new people and just generally are more pleasant to be around than internet intellectuals, that assume intelligence has any correlation with music taste.


----------



## Flustercuck (May 10, 2017)

I was tested with an 159 IQ and got my first bodyhair at the age of 11, grew enough to dress up as Sasquatch at the age of 13 and was ridiculed for this by my peers. no girl wanted to even hold my hand when we were supposed to dance in couples, and even though I have a high IQ, my unkempt bodyhair scared off all pursuers I could have had. I gave up women at the age of 17, and decided for going gay, but not even that helped. so now I am lost here, ready to just give up everything. 
seriously fuck women, they never go for the ones with the brains


----------



## Black Waltz (May 10, 2017)

all of you are autistic


----------



## Lackadaisy (May 10, 2017)

if ur really so smart y ar u such feg


----------



## Flustercuck (May 10, 2017)

Dink Smallwood said:


> all of you are autistic


you're just saying that because you envy our superior intellect, and I honestly find that sentiment that we are all autistic quite impolite, please say you're sorry


----------



## Brandobaris (May 10, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> Has anyone else noticed a corrilation between level of intellegence and likelyhood of said person not being in a relationship? It seems like smart people never are able to find true love and dumb people who listen to top 40 and are generally dumbass as all hell are able to fuck whenever they want to. Why is this? Is there something inherent in intelligence that makes it so that people aren't willing to find you sexually or even emotionally attractive?
> 
> This thought came to me as i was listening to the fantastic record by indie legend Weezer known as "Pinkerton" in which a Harvard Graduate student can't find love, only cheap prostitutes and underaged japanese girls. This really got me thinking as to why someone as intellegent as River Cuomo (lead singer of weezer) wasn't able to find true love, despite being of high intellegence.
> 
> What are your thoughts, kiwis?



Many studies have been done that correlate higher IQ with decreased sexual activity.  There was one study that mentioned for each IQ point over 130 or something, their likelyhood of having lost their virginity by age 19 dropped 10%.  It's the sort of thing that would correlate with decreased socialization.  A person with a higher IQ is likely to have different areas of interest that lower IQ person, and those people with the same interests will be rarer as well, which would contribute to social isolation.

IMO I think like low intelligence, high intelligence becomes more of a detriment than a useful asset after a certain point, academia in general relies more on rote memorization, and the fields where extremely high intelligence might be useful for practical and abstract problem solving, like in high level STEM fields, may not be options due to lack of interest, poor teachers in childhood, or a lack of money to study.

And we all know the old saying "It's not what you know, it's who you know"


----------



## Lurkman (May 10, 2017)

Introverts are typically NICE MEN who will RESPECT their WOMAN to the VERY End. But Women Do not Like Nice guys.

THOSE RATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandobaris (May 10, 2017)

Lurkman said:


> Introverts are typically NICE MEN who will RESPECT their WOMAN to the VERY End. But Women Do not Like Nice guys.
> 
> THOSE RATS!!!!!!!!!!!



No I hate Women, they suck balls, I saw a video of it once.


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 11, 2017)

Smart people typically think about space more than sex. They're usually the ones putting robots in outer space, checkmate bruh. 

But what about people with different types of intelligence getting together? Like a nuclear physisicist getting it on with a grade school counselor?


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 11, 2017)

DatBepisTho said:


> Smart people typically think about space more than sex. They're usually the ones putting robots in outer space, checkmate bruh.
> 
> But what about people with different types of intelligence getting together? Like a nuclear physisicist getting it on with a grade school counselor?


i would feel uncomfotable thinking about a nuclear physicist getting it on with someone from grade school.


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 11, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> i would feel uncomfotable thinking about a nuclear physicist getting it on with someone from grade school.



And if the nuclear physicist was also grade school age? Don't discriminate.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 11, 2017)

Autistic-No-Yari said:


> And if the nuclear physicist was also grade school age? Don't discriminate.


*jimmyutrnen voice* gotta blast


----------



## cuddle striker (May 11, 2017)

The most intelligent people I have known have always had solid, long term relationships in which there was very little conflict. They find a partner to match and stay. And they use their minds in an emotionally intelligent way to connect to others, which is how those relationships begin.

Only morons think intellect can't be harnessed to emotion.


edit: no powerleveling here, I'm only a standard level of wit.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 11, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> i would feel uncomfotable thinking about a nuclear physicist getting it on with someone from grade school.



Me too. The physicist would be so far above the grade school teacher in IQ it would be like they were dating an animal. It would be less creepy to see him with one of the students - at least they might be as smart.


----------



## Autistic-No-Yari (May 11, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> Me too. The physicist would be so far above the grade school teacher in IQ it would be like they were dating an animal. It would be less creepy to see him with one of the students - at least they might be as smart.



This is total nonsense. I get what you're implying, but I don't think it's true very much at all, and it's borderline insane to think it is.

Firstly, it is completely possible for someone very qualified to be in the scientific field to fall for a Joe/Jane Everybody who might not even be close to their 'intellectual' level, based solely on the fact there's something about their personality they like, or they still share interests despite the huge disparity between actual measured intellect, or even their career fields.

And while yes, the really dumb people I know you're talking about would probably never cross paths with said physicist, but I don't think it would be akin to a drooling baby trying to date a 30 year old. There would just be no connection and they wouldn't have anything to talk about; not "This person is too stupid to exist". Maybe some of their actions, but not the person themselves.

This is feeling like Dragonball Z and powerlevels, where you guys are taking the actual numbers too literally. Not everyone with the smarts to know how to approach a relationship will always be working for NASA, and will only then be attracted to someone exactly the same.


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 11, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> i would feel uncomfotable thinking about a nuclear physicist getting it on with someone from grade school.


Hey, if Ms. Johnson wants to have a relationship with Mr. Schwartz inventor of the atom smasher, then it's going to happen.

-because IQ has little bearing on whether or not you get laid.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 11, 2017)

As a very very smart person (source: I created asperchu) I have this to say:

It is very easy to say that dumber people are luckier than you. But look at every single relationship you know, and ask yourself, would you really be willing to be with that person? A lot of relationships happen because the participants are scared of being alone.

Maybe intelligent people are a little more willing to wait to find a partner that isn't destructive to their life. It's a very easy trap to tell yourself "I'm not going to find anything better", and believe me, there are plenty of stupid people who aren't happy with their relationships.


----------



## American Lollinator Mace (May 29, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> i would feel uncomfotable thinking about a nuclear physicist getting it on with someone from grade school.


And context flies right over your horrendously-misspelling head.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (May 29, 2017)

Anyone who thinks there is a correlation between intelligence and loneliness is literally retarded.


----------



## Wraith (May 29, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> Has anyone else noticed a corrilation between level of intellegence and likelyhood of said person not being in a relationship? It seems like smart people never are able to find true love and dumb people who listen to top 40 and are generally dumbass as all hell are able to fuck whenever they want to. Why is this? Is there something inherent in intelligence that makes it so that people aren't willing to find you sexually or even emotionally attractive?
> 
> This thought came to me as i was listening to the fantastic record by indie legend Weezer known as "Pinkerton" in which a Harvard Graduate student can't find love, only cheap prostitutes and underaged japanese girls. This really got me thinking as to why someone as intellegent as River Cuomo (lead singer of weezer) wasn't able to find true love, despite being of high intellegence.
> 
> What are your thoughts, kiwis?



First off my OCD is kicking up because we have a thread about intelligence and my spell checker just went crazy when I quoted this post. Autism, away~!

I think the problem is most morons don't know what honestly makes a good relationship. In most good relationships, there is a leader, usually the guy, and the follower. If you have two leaders, you have a two headed dragon and those are only good for eliminating and grinding XP for. 

If you are really intelligent, how are you intelligent? Is it rocket science stuff which is good in a profession, but not good in interpersonal situations? I know some people who are wicked smart, and are extremely good in reading people and getting along with pretty much anybody who isn't an ass. Those people I usually gravitate to, usually as their juniors in intelligence and learn from them. 

The key was simple when I was around these people, they wouldn't look down on someone who couldn't learn as fast as they could. Usually in most of these people they would be the type who encourage growth in that person. They were positive, really great people, not "nice guys" and women, but just damn decent. 

If you transfer that into a relationship, ask yourself do you really need someone to match your IQ, or match your character and morals? I'd take a chick who was average IQ if she had the willingness to learn, was a personable moral chick, someone I could trust, and was an extremely trustworthy companion. A woman who can cook and clean a house, with good interpersonal skills and child raising abilities is more valuable to me than a lawyer with a 150+ IQ and can't relate to me let alone an average person. 

I personally are around a lot of people who can't keep up with me. I don't treat them like crap or push them away unless they act in a fashion that demands it. The end result: lots of friends and a string of gfs in my past. My current best friend was attracted to my friendship because of who I was, and not how quickly I could learn. I didn't let my abilities or lack thereof define how I was going to see her and treat her. 

If I ever decide to be dumb and get married, it's character first, then looks (and looks are extremely important to me.) I don't need to mix super high IQs to make a master race of Wraiths. 

Maybe there is a better less long winded way to say it, but for every Batman, there is a Robin... wait... not _that_ type of relationship, more like for every Clyde, there is a Bonnie. Who leads, who follows, what is the division of responsibilities, how do you compliment each other, stuff like that becomes more important. Those things bind people together better than plain IQ. 

I couldn't get romantically involved with someone extremely limited, but I do have a track record of being around people and kind of boosting them from where they are to what they could be. Having that attitude at times attracts people to you. It becomes easy then to form relationships when you don't look down at people. It's less isolating. One thing I have used my intelligence for is to become more personable. It's one thing to learn a series of facts or skills, it's another to learn to be a better you. That erased barriers for me. 

OCD ramble: - done. 



DatBepisTho said:


> Smart people typically think about space more than sex. They're usually the ones putting robots in outer space, checkmate bruh.
> 
> But what about people with different types of intelligence getting together? Like a nuclear physisicist getting it on with a grade school counselor?



Someone mentioned Albert Einstein. Every really smart or intelligent person I have met were horny dogs and cats. Anecdotal, yes, but it is what it is.


----------



## AnOminous (May 29, 2017)

DatBepisTho said:


> Smart people typically think about space more than sex. They're usually the ones putting robots in outer space, checkmate bruh.
> 
> But what about people with different types of intelligence getting together? Like a nuclear physisicist getting it on with a grade school counselor?



Maybe the nuclear physicist is a complete social retard and can barely deal with social situations, and the grade school counselor (who probably has at least a degree and maybe even an advanced degree in psychology) is great at that stuff.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (May 29, 2017)

Wraith said:


> It becomes easy then to form relationships when you don't look down at people.


If only everyone understood this wisdom.


----------



## Picklepower (May 29, 2017)

The intellectual chooses 2d women, or women from video games, over the moronic modern females of today. *tips fedora.*


----------



## Reverse Cuck (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, is it truly intelligent to think that you're alone because you're just too smart? I think being smart would realize that bitterness is leading you to find convenient excuses for why you are alone rather than acknowledge the real, possibly inconvenient, truth.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 30, 2017)

Wraith said:


> f you are really intelligent, how are you intelligent? Is it rocket science stuff which is good in a profession, but not good in interpersonal situations? I know some people who are wicked smart, and are extremely good in reading people and getting along with pretty much anybody who isn't an ass. Those people I usually gravitate to, usually as their juniors in intelligence and learn from them.


i am inventor of 3d sex toys on the internet


----------



## DatBepisTho (May 30, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Maybe the nuclear physicist is a complete social exceptional individual and can barely deal with social situations, and the grade school counselor (who probably has at least a degree and maybe even an advanced degree in psychology) is great at that stuff.


Which is usually the case, with some entertaining but endearing results. 



Wraith said:


> Someone mentioned Albert Einstein. Every really smart or intelligent person I have met were horny dogs and cats. Anecdotal, yes, but it is what it is.


 It was a joke, the bit about space and putting robots in it.


----------



## Wraith (May 30, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> i am inventor of 3d sex toys on the internet



I am a pretty imaginative person but I have to say I am confused at how that even works. 



DatBepisTho said:


> It was a joke, the bit about space and putting robots in it.



Even so, I read some new articles years ago saying old Al was a real horn dog. Weird how things end up.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 30, 2017)

3d sex toys? so print schematics for 3d printers, huh. must be an interesting job.

I've dated dumb, smart, brilliant, foolish.

the one you end up with long term is the one that'll put up with your shit, the one that you laugh with. not the engineer or the janitor, because outside of work you're not your job.

I've also met some incredibly intelligent janitors and many very stupid engineers.

I mean, don't go seeking someone with down's syndrome, and don't think you're going to catch a rising star and ride it. But in general, it's all the other things that matter.


----------



## bbpoison (May 30, 2017)

But you're never alone when you develop a narcissistic personality aka god complex. If humans create meaning then you can imagine that everything you do is the most important aspect of existence and it's perfectly okay and no one can stop you or be condescending to you. Therefore the power has shifted to you and the suffering of being alone goes away. Instead of being jealous of what you don't have, you create a situation where you feel that everyone should want to emulate every detail of your personality and if they don't think that then they are fucking r e t a r d e d because you know in your heart that every single person on this planet has no fucking clue why they do the things that they do and therefore no matter how elegant their appearance is, it is all an illusion and that in reality everyone is on the same field of intelligence. It's very important to see yourself as already being the ultimate being because the alternative is feeling that you are stupid and that is not true. Everything is an illusion and all you are doing is paralyzing yourself by thinking like that. So let your dreams tell your brain that they already exist as you. You don't need anything and you don't need to explain yourself to anybody and if nobody understands you and denies to connect with you, then nobody is worth your interaction. They are complete shit  like the insects you kill everyday. People can be aggressive and disagree with you and it's okay but never let them pull you down. It's better for them to wound you physically then for them  to make you think you are not a "good person" and that you're "doing the wrong thing"  If you allow that, you are being tricked. It's possible to be open to new information without having to destroy your ego. Your intelligence will  be alienating and you should make that a source of strength.

Don't let ANYONE stop you from being who you are.

EDIT: You can't say r e t a r d e d on here? lol


----------



## Flustercuck (May 30, 2017)

so I am this pretty nerdy guy, my looks just yell of nerdiness, and I took a walk outside my house for the first time in like 4 years, so when I got out of my house my neighbours started ogling at me and wondering why I was outside. I could tell by their inferior eyes that they sensed my great intellect already then, so I went to the store feeling all confident that I could hit up one of the clerks, but I couldn't. so now I am home all alone again
Fuck women


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 31, 2017)

Flustercuck said:


> so I am this pretty nerdy guy, my looks just yell of nerdiness, and I took a walk outside my house for the first time in like 4 years, so when I got out of my house my neighbours started ogling at me and wondering why I was outside. I could tell by their inferior eyes that they sensed my great intellect already then, so I went to the store feeling all confident that I could hit up one of the clerks, but I couldn't. so now I am home all alone again
> Fuck women


Hope this is a joke. Most people are so self absorbed and/or addicted to smartphones their thoughts about you are pretty neutral.


----------



## TrannyBO (May 31, 2017)

A-U-T-I-S-M, what does it mean?
Silence, and friends unseen!
A few brains as well: that is autism!


----------



## Wraith (May 31, 2017)

Flustercuck said:


> so I am this pretty nerdy guy, my looks just yell of nerdiness, and I took a walk outside my house for the first time in like 4 years, so when I got out of my house my neighbours started ogling at me and wondering why I was outside. I could tell by their inferior eyes that they sensed my great intellect already then, so I went to the store feeling all confident that I could hit up one of the clerks, but I couldn't. so now I am home all alone again
> Fuck women



It's probably not true, but if your profile pic is a pick of you, maybe they think you're the offspring of Harrison Ford and a 1980s female East German Cold War athlete.



> and I took a walk outside my house for the first time in like 4 years



Are you sure you didn't sparkle like a certain vampire too? I have an ex-gf that would move to meet you if that's the case.



Spoiler



I'm teasing.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 1, 2017)

I just turned down another guy today becuase he believed in jesus christ. What the hell. I can't believe that idiots still roam this earth and that there are no men around with any sense.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> I just turned down another guy today becuase he believed in jesus christ. What the hell. I can't believe that idiots still roam this earth and that there are no men around with any sense.


I'm not sure whether to be proud of this or not, but although I don't believe in God I once was on a date with a girl who did and it was very important to her, so I invented an entirely new Christian-based cosmology on the fly to explain that maybe i do really believe in God and therefore she should totally bone me. 

I'm not advocating changing who you are for someone you like, that's just terrible self-esteem. I was impressed though because later after the fact, I reviewed my own improv and discovered I had indeed created some very interesting theodicical questions I had never considered before about the nature of God being a lying trickster.

For the record, she and I never went anywhere. But yes I am aware of three irony of making shit up on the fly and then accidentally discovering I may actually believe in a God who does things the same way.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Jun 2, 2017)

I really haven't seen this trend in my professional life... except among the aspies. Aspies really aren't that smart, they're just obsessive, so they learn one or two things to the exclusion of all else. It makes them seem smarter than they really are - assuming they pick something useful, like physics, or pharmacology, and not the history of Sonic the Hedgehog.  

Most of the professionals I work with are in the legal, medical, and psychology professions. They're all very smart people, and most are married, or at least in a stable relationship. In my age group most of them have kids. However, because they're smart they tend to be choosier with their mates. Truly smart people don't make dumb decisions very often. 
If you're a professional, you don't jump onto the first dick you see. You figure out what kind of dick you want to jump onto, then work towards it.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 5, 2017)

Its kind of a good thing i don't have  agirl friend because what if she had a foot fetish and made me tickle her feet and lick her toes. and then give her massages on the soles of her feet and then smell her socks. i don't know if i could do that because i don't have a foot fetish

anyone else in this thread listen to muse


----------



## DuckSucker (Jun 25, 2017)

Reverse Cuck said:


> Yeah, is it truly intelligent to think that you're alone because you're just too smart? I think being smart would realize that bitterness is leading you to find convenient excuses for why you are alone rather than acknowledge the real, possibly inconvenient, truth.


Its not just an inconvenient truth if youre an ugly, unfuckable, unlikeable, unlovable, unredeemable, unfuckable loser. That's like go ahead and pull the trigger territory.  Bitterness is the easier pill to swallow I guess. 

I do think 99% people take relationships and shit for granted, though. But that's to a degree, just some general human condition shit.


----------



## The Big Vivs (Jun 28, 2017)

lol i'm an idiot and i still cant get any roastie pussy, wym?


----------



## Medicated (Nov 1, 2017)

Dr. Meme said:


> Has anyone else noticed a corrilation between level of intellegence and likelyhood of said person not being in a relationship? It seems like smart people never are able to find true love and dumb people who listen to top 40 and are generally dumbass as all hell are able to fuck whenever they want to. Why is this? Is there something inherent in intelligence that makes it so that people aren't willing to find you sexually or even emotionally attractive?
> 
> This thought came to me as i was listening to the fantastic record by indie legend Weezer known as "Pinkerton" in which a Harvard Graduate student can't find love, only cheap prostitutes and underaged japanese girls. This really got me thinking as to why someone as intellegent as River Cuomo (lead singer of weezer) wasn't able to find true love, despite being of high intellegence.
> 
> What are your thoughts, kiwis?



Various studies have made connections between High Intelligence and Depression

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/h...ss-iq-study-findings-depression-a8005801.html

Many famous intelligent people have died alone, or a virgin. Such as Nikola Tesla and Sir Isaac Newton.

Another study found Intelligent people are happier alone

_Firstly, their findings showed that *people who lived in more densely populated areas were less satisfied with their life in general, compared to those who live in less populated areas.* The second finding that the psychologists discovered was that *the more social a person is with their close friends, the greater they said their happiness was*. But there was an exception. These correlations were diminished or even reversed when the results of *intelligent people *were analyzed. In other words – *when smart people spend time with their friends, it makes them less happy.*
_
https://www.learning-mind.com/why-smart-people-are-better-off-alone/

One theory is that highly intelligent people prefer time on personal projects rather than socializing.  While another suggestion is that Highly Intelligent people find small-talk in social situations pointless, and that their nuanced arguments and viewpoints aren't even comprehended by their friends, making them feel more alone.  I would guess this would only be exacerbated in a relationship.  How are you supposed to talk about anything if you don't feel understood by your own partner?


----------

